# Egg lady needs a caption:



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2015)

Mom always said my brains were scrambled.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 1, 2015)

"......hmmm this could get messy."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2015)

The "yolk's on me, folks!"


----------



## Lara (Sep 1, 2015)

Desperate attempt to attract "all the kings horses and All the King's MEN"


----------



## Cookie (Sep 1, 2015)

A fine EGGsample.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 1, 2015)

She's too shy to come out of her shell.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> The "yolk's on me, folks!"



LOLlayful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2015)

Lara said:


> Desperate attempt to attract "all the kings horses and All the King's MEN"



OMG, this is excellent, LOL!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 1, 2015)

Do I have any egg on my face?


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 1, 2015)

After much therapy, Emily realized she had cracked.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

"oooh, my Humpty should be here any minute!"


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 1, 2015)

The moment Sheila came up with the concept of L'eggs ...


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2015)

^^ Good one, SifuPhil! k:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 1, 2015)

My BFF said all the girls are getting their eggs frozen for use later in life.  I called the number she gave me.  They told me to come in to the office to remove me from my eggs.  Or... was it remove my eggs from me.  Shucks!  Maybe I didn't need to......


----------



## Kadee (Sep 1, 2015)

One more smart crack and I'll fall apart


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 1, 2015)

The neighbors are gettin' sick and tired of Pappy waking them at 5 a.m. every morning with some 'Cock-a-doodle-do' nonsense.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2015)

When I land, I hope it's over easy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> One more smart crack and I'll fall apart



LOL, oh this is good Kadee


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2015)

Get over here, ya big ham!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Get over here, ya big ham!



LOL, (good SB!!) I'm just in awe of you gals imaginations!  Com'on you guys, you're laggin behindnthego:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2015)

They say albumen is good for the skin.  How long do I have to stay in here?


----------



## Pruz (Sep 1, 2015)

Helloooooo!!! Where are the arm holes????


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2015)

Good question Pruz.    (BTW  :welcome


----------



## Cookie (Sep 1, 2015)

Is this another chicken joke?


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 2, 2015)

....Humpty dump't her?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 2, 2015)

Meanderer, this one is my favourite so far!


----------



## Pruz (Sep 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Good question Pruz.    (BTW  :welcome


Thanks!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2015)

Great answers all. Glad you enjoyed. More to follow. (Good grief):crying:


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> ....Humpty dump't her?



and another winner, LOLLLLLL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 2, 2015)

Oh I loved her!!  That was another good on Cookie denise PS Joanne something??  Can't think of her name


----------

